

Gilad Bracha Interview - azgolfer
http://cdn3.libsyn.com/seradio/seradio-episode140-NewspeakGiladBraha.mp3?nvb=20090828183950&nva=20090829184950&t=014eba885f833016adfd8

======
azgolfer
Notable quotes from the interview "A (static) type system is like Napoleonic
law - it arrests you because you can't prove you are innocent" "(static) type
systems are mainly good for documentation - the idea that they make your
programs more reliable is a myth"

